# What did you do for your wife today?



## MSalmoides (Sep 29, 2016)

...


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

I get my wife flowers every few weeks. For Thanksgiving I purchased this arrangement for her. I will pick up a nice Christmas arrangement for her soon!


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

She just held Thanksgiving for 25 and now she is off into Christmas mode. I think she needs a break. 

So, today I took her to out to lunch. We never stop dating. Tonight I'm making her a martini and her favorite dinner too.


----------



## MSalmoides (Sep 29, 2016)

...


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm going to the bar and letting her fend for herself at home.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

MSalmoides said:


> I am also cooking dinner tonight. Wifey is in full relax mode!
> 
> ~MS


Be careful!!!
She will expect this treatment every year.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> I'm going to the bar and letting her fend for herself at home.


You old romantic.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> I'm going to the bar and letting her fend for herself at home.


My bartender has too much facial hair to sit on my lap. Just saying...


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Since Constable Odo is banned, I will contribute in his stead.

He has a saying, "a lady must always have fresh flowers." He will buy flowers once every few weeks, which I put on our breakfast table. I work remotely from home often, so when I look at them, I think of him. I told him this once and he responded, "that's the idea." I still have a rose preserved from the first bouquet he brought me when we were dating. He is the first man to buy me flowers on the regular. 

He bought me the gift of an annual membership to a massage spa last valentines day. I had never had a massage in my life before I received that gift. 

He makes sure I eat. I am a stress starver and eat mostly salads, so he makes sure I get enough protein in my diet. I work for long hours and can literally forget to eat when I have too many things on my mind. I'm definitely not malnourished but it's nice to know he is looking out for me.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

^ Constable Odo is a wise and thoughtful husband!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

It's refreshing to read this thread. My husband has me listed in his phone as _My Favorite Person_. When we catch up during the day he greets me with an upbeat tone, 'Hello my favorite person!' He knows I listen to Bill Burr's podcast so if it goes to voicemail, he'll imitate in an animated way, 'Just checking in on ya!' I love it.

Today he brought me a cup of tea in bed. Later he sent me a link to a song he'd heard on the way to work that he liked and thought I would too. He does this fairly regularly. I'll receive a song from an artist I've never heard of. Sometimes he admits he's 'Just trying to impress me' and sometimes I'll admit 'It's working'. If he was answering this thread, he probably wouldn't consider this as something worth noting. But I appreciate it. Little does he know I've mentally noted these artists and have a couple of vinyl records ready for him to unwrap and enjoy together.


----------



## MSalmoides (Sep 29, 2016)

...


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

@heartsbeating, I love your idea. How thoughtful!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband is putting in a "Reverse Osmosis system" under the sink right now.. all because I had blood work recently..

1st I had anemia.. then was sent to get my iron checked... (I thought well maybe I'll take some prenatal vitamins a few days to boost my iron up).. probably a bad idea - as then my Iron levels came out TOO HIGH... tomorrow I see a Specialist... but whatever... we need something better to filter our water.. so yeah.. finally getting a Reverse Osmosis system...

Our water softener is very old , probably doesn't do the best job.. could be a higher iron content coming from that alone.. 

Not very romantic.. but it's still all in love and for my/ our health.


----------



## MSalmoides (Sep 29, 2016)

...


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Not married but my boyfriend came to take me to lunch today. It is an hour drive out of his normal route to take me to lunch, but he still tries at least once a week. He opens all my doors and takes my hand when we are walking. 

I knew he was coming for lunch so I dressed up in a sexy sweater and skirt and heels today. One of my single female coworkers saw me and asked what I was so dressed up for today. I said I have a lunch date. She said "but you have a boyfriend". I said "right that's who my date is with". She said "you dressed up for the boyfriend you already have?" I said "of course!" She said "I must be doing this wrong." 

Then at lunch the boyfriend said we should go get it on in the restroom.

I said no but only because it will be much much more fun to have sex in a bed later tonight.


----------



## MSalmoides (Sep 29, 2016)

...


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I did the Christmas food shopping today. My wife *hates* shopping!


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

If I said, my post would be deleted!
Suffice to say....she liked it!

:grin2:


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I took her to Walmart to buy some Christmas lights... 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Andy1001 said:


> You old romantic.




It's my birthday. I am breadwinner, caregiver for ill wife and do everything. Yes, going to see friends at the bar.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

No wife anymore so don't have to worry about it...........


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Took her to dinner. 

Steamed pork dumplings, lo mein, hot and sour soup.

I fix her French Toast every weekend. She's addicted. It's the xtra nutmeg!!!! I just sit back and watch. She savors every bite.


----------



## MSalmoides (Sep 29, 2016)

...


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

MSalmoides said:


> That's some seriously sexy imagery bro! Nutmeg...*must remember, must remember*
> 
> ~MS


If you can master a great French Toast they'll eat Nekkid. And that's way sexier than naked any day. >


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

You guys make me jealous. I have nobody.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hope Shimmers said:


> You guys make me jealous. I have nobody.


Get fixed up put the top down on that convertible and troll for one >


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

My wife is going on a business trip for work for 5 days and we are both kind of bumbed. Tonight there was a flood in the closet, we don't have a basement but the closet has started to flood, and I don't want to fix it until the spring because we need to get the whole back redone. So we were cleaning that up with the wet/dry vac. Not a fun day today, this was are last date until Tuesday. Kinda sad.


----------



## MSalmoides (Sep 29, 2016)

...


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Great thread @MSalmoides!! Glad to see there are men out there that still do kind things for their wives for no other reason than love. Very sweet. 

Hope the posts keep rolling in.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hope Shimmers said:


> You guys make me jealous. I have nobody.




You have TAM friends.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

what an gorgeous bunch of men you lot are.

Happy Birthday blue.

MrH buys me flowers randomly (and when he is in the sin bin). He cooks us Sunday brekky every weekend. He loves me and dotes on me (as I do for him too). He does so much for me and I appreciate everything he does.

We text a fair bit, some chatter and some downright dirty but today he sent me a text that made me really stop what I was doing and just think about him..... "I am so happy and in love" such simple words but my heart melted.


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

My husband tells me almost every day that he thinks I'm wonderful, that he's lucky to have me, and that he is happier now than he's ever been before. 

He's been saying this for some 20 years now.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

I would like to add that I make breakfast for my W every morning. Eggs to order, two slices of crispy bacon and a tea. She said she likes to smell the bacon as she comes down the stairs and the blinds are open allowing morning sunlight in. She says it reminds her of her grandmothers home when she was a little girl.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> My husband is putting in a "Reverse Osmosis system" under the sink right now.. all because I had blood work recently..
> 
> 1st I had anemia.. then was sent to get my iron checked... (I thought well maybe I'll take some prenatal vitamins a few days to boost my iron up).. probably a bad idea - as then my Iron levels came out TOO HIGH... tomorrow I see a Specialist... but whatever... we need something better to filter our water.. so yeah.. finally getting a Reverse Osmosis system...
> 
> ...


Being reliable and caring... speaks volumes.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Woke up early and made breakfast. Got ragged at for a half hour then she left without so much as a thanx.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

MSalmoides said:


> When we were stationed in South Korea, we liked to take time off on the weekends when possible to enjoy something about the country. Unfortunately, that wasn't often but was fun when we could. One Sunday we came home and water was pouring out from underneath our door. Our home was flooded because of a toilet failure in the apartment above us. We did our best to get our stuff out into the cul-de-sac but we lost a lot. We were stressed. A couple friend of ours took our young son in for a couple of days while we stayed in a hotel. I hate to say it, but in those two days, we had some of the best sex that we had had in a long time.
> 
> Looking back yes it was a pain, but it was a pain I'd do all over again!
> 
> ...


I met my wife in ROK. She was a dependent, i was at Garry Owen. Met her on a trip to Seoul. That was back in 89...still together. We got married over there and she stayed with me in Yon Gu Gol till the riots got too bad and she had to go home. 

Small World


----------



## MSalmoides (Sep 29, 2016)

...


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

Jealous. The only thing STBXH did anything is if he was up to no good. Good job guys! I hope your wives appreciate all this stuff and let you know they do. Or, show you.


----------



## Randy2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Made a curried chicken/veggie dinner she likes, while she was at a late meeting.
Candles lit, music on, wine poured as she walked in the door.
And yes, sex later on.
At breakfast she mentioned, that dinner, candles, music, wine were the best aphrodisiac.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

MSalmoides said:


> This morning, my wife was planning to go grocery shopping while I was out doing some volunteer work. She wasn't feeling well when I left the house (allergies), so I stopped by the store on the way home and am now making one of her favorite dinners: roast beef with vegetables, Pioneer Woman's mashed potatoes (awesomeness!!!), biscuits from scratch, and my infamous Chocolate Cherry Cream Cheese Surprise cake! She was soooo grateful for being able to slob around the house today.
> 
> Pioneer Woman's Creamy Mashed Potatoes: Delicious, Creamy Mashed Potatoes | The Pioneer Woman
> 
> ...



We need to come up with a way to clone men like you :grin2:


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

SO left lunch in the fridge for me before dashing off to a meeting.

I'm awaiting an appointment with my neuro surgeon (looks like more spinal surgery), and SO never fails to cosset me and try to make my life easier.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

My husband buys me lots of stuff, handbags, jewellery, recently a very expensive pen and shoes and before I left for overseas another designer watch ( i already have two which I never wear!). HIs love language is gifts, mine is not.
I have told him him over and over that whilst I appreciate the gifts I am not into receiving gifts at all, I am not mercenary and in fact all this designer stuff goes against the values I subscribe to (envir protection, anti capitalist,) He does not hear me. My love language is quality time, which I don't get. 
He has told me I don't appreciate all he does, I do but it does not float my boat the way he expects it to, I do not know how to get through to him. 
He loves to receive gifts from me but I am running out of ideas and money as he likes expensive stuff and my salary does't stretch that far. 

How do I communicate this to my husband? Wrong forum, but I guess he does this for me and I know some women would be totally thrilled.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

We have a rather "traditional" home life in that she enjoys cooking, I hate it etc, and I do the typical man-things around the house. It's just how it works out, for the most part. Not in all areas, for example, I do all the laundry, but in-general, it's like the 1950's when it comes to household chores.

That said, the kitchen is her domain, but while she was out last night, I got down on my hands and knees and scrubbed the floor down, vacuumed everything. It was pretty gross being that it had just snowed and needed to be done. She didn't notice. Then got mad that I did it like I was upset that she hadn't been doing her "job" around the house so I just did it myself. I just thought I was being nice when I actually had some free time.

Can't win them all.


----------



## MSalmoides (Sep 29, 2016)

...


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

blueinbr said:


> I'm going to the bar and letting her fend for herself at home.


This is a riot!


----------



## MSalmoides (Sep 29, 2016)

...


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

I refilled her water bottle then opened the trunk of my car and handed it her. ❤


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

Flowers today.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

NOTHING!.......I don't have a wife and intend to keep it that way...........I have more to offer as an independent.......


----------

